# Tire alignment issue 2014 Chevy Cruze



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I just rotated my tires on my Chevy Cruze. I've done it every 6-7 thousand miles. I currently have 37,000 on the tires. They are wearing well except that the inside of all four tires are wearing faster.

I've kept the tires inflated at 40-45 pounds most of those miles. Any thoughts?

Should I get an alignment....and how much would it cost? I've no idea.

thanks,
Joe


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I just rotated my tires on my Chevy Cruze. I've done it every 6-7 thousand miles. I currently have 37,000 on the tires. They are wearing well except that the inside of all four tires are wearing faster.
> 
> I've kept the tires inflated at 40-45 pounds most of those miles. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Should get an alignment, mine was 90$ from the dealer.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I got the allignment. Sure enough. It was slightly out of line. Maybe I can still get 60000 out of the tires yet. I might have gotten it soon enough.


----------

